# White KB's Cubing Progression Thread



## White KB (Oct 25, 2021)

This is my progression thread. I have seen others make theirs, so I will make mine now.
*Post I*
I got 2 sub-9 solves on 3x3 in the last four days, which is three times what it was five days ago. (My previous PB was 8.667 on March 4th, and my two solves from the last 5 days were 8.303 [PB] and 8.97.) I hope I get more soon!


----------



## gsingh (Mar 16, 2022)

no more updates?


----------



## White KB (Mar 16, 2022)

gsingh said:


> no more updates?


Well, I don't really post here all that often... I am practicing on Skewb though. A few days ago I implemented the rotationless U Perm into my solves and am still trying to make it faster.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 16, 2022)

White KB said:


> Well, I don't really post here all that often... I am practicing on Skewb though. A few days ago I implemented the rotationless U Perm into my solves and am still trying to make it faster.


What U-perm is that?


----------



## White KB (Mar 16, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> What U-perm is that?


Basically, I do Sledge on front, and then I do back sledge from the front. It's a little hard to explain, but Drew Brads has a video on it that I found helpful:


----------



## White KB (Jun 19, 2022)

Um I went to a competition a week ago ish so I'm gonna start improving on big cubes now so I can become 3rd best in the state. (That being Nebraska, in which I am currently 4th best, Kinch-wise)

Here's what I'm doing:
1,000 4x4 solves
1,000 5x5 solves
1,000 6x6 solves
1,000 7x7 solves

Yesterday, I got the MAX AoSu WR M 4x4, MAX MGC 5x5, and MAX MGC 7x7. I'd been putting off getting these since I don't practice those anyway, but now I have some goals. (I already mained the MAX MGC 6x6 btw)

E.g.
X minutes (4x4)
X minutes (5x5)
X minutes (6x6)
X minutes (7x7)

Goals (sub-X):

Low Goal
1 minute
2 minutes
4 minutes
6 minutes

Far reaching Goal
40 seconds
1:20
2:40
4 minutes

Over the top goal
30 seconds
1 minute
2 minutes
3 minutes

I think it's reasonable to reach somewhere between my low and far reaching goals, so like 50 seconds, 1:40, 3:20, 5:00, by the end of this. I'm also going to try and do weekly comp for all these events each week. Hopefully, I can complete my goal by the end of September!

Currently I average 1:15, 2:40, 6:20, and idk for 4, 5, 6 and 7 respectively. This is due to lack of practice on my part and I was lucky to get a 2:24 average in 5x5 at my competition. The only events I haven't done in competition so far are 6x6, 7x7, 4BLD, 5BLD, and MBLD, meaning that since I don't want to practice blind as much for now, I'm gonna push hard on big cubes and hope for big improvement. Hopefully it works out!

In order to finish by the end of September I need to finish 4x4 by Friday and spend about 3 hours a day on just practice if I want to pull this off. I've already said, "Hopefully it works out," so I'm just gonna end the post here.

Stay tuned or something


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 19, 2022)

White KB said:


> 1,000 7x7 solves


Good lord, I hope you have a lot of sanity! You'll lose _plenty_ doing that...


----------



## White KB (Jun 19, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Good lord, I hope you have a lot of sanity! You'll lose _plenty_ doing that...


I expect that the whole ordeal will take around 297 hours. 7x7, needless to say, is most of that. Factoring in 8 minutes per solve for scrambling and solving, that makes for 7.5 solves an hour, meaning that'll take roughly 138 of those. I hope I retain my sanity too


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 19, 2022)

White KB said:


> I expect that the whole ordeal will take around 297 hours. 7x7, needless to say, is most of that. Factoring in 8 minutes per solve for scrambling and solving, that makes for 7.5 solves an hour, meaning that'll take roughly 138 of those. I hope I retain my sanity too


Now try doing that in one sitting


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 19, 2022)

White KB said:


> I expect that the whole ordeal will take around 297 hours. 7x7, needless to say, is most of that. Factoring in 8 minutes per solve for scrambling and solving, that makes for 7.5 solves an hour, meaning that'll take roughly 138 of those. I hope I retain my sanity too


Big cube improvement actually comes quite fast for most people, I'd say if you do 1000 7x7 solves you will average well below 4-5 minutes.


----------



## White KB (Jun 19, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Big cube improvement actually comes quite fast for most people, I'd say if you do 1000 7x7 solves you will average well below 4-5 minutes.


Yes! That sounds amazing. I hope it comes true for me


----------



## White KB (Jun 26, 2022)

Alright, so 1 week in, here is how my solves have been going! 
I'm still on 4x4 and I think I'll finish 1,000 solves by Saturday. I overestimated how many I could do and only got 400 done-- still impressive, but as I was still getting into the swing of things, I didn't get 90 done per day as I'd expected. I did break all my records except best single, which is exciting! I almost beat the sub-50 second single barrier, but got a few milliseconds off.

At this point, I have gone from averaging 1:20 to just 1:07, so I think it's reasonable to assume that I'll average 1:05 by the end. As my goal was 50 seconds, I think I will try to practice it more after I'm done with 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 to get more practice in. Doing 1,000 solves per event seems equal, but when big cubes are involved it isn't equal practice at all. Hopefully I can get a sub-50 average at my next comp. Will post next week!


----------



## gsingh (Aug 26, 2022)

White KB said:


> Will post next week!


----------



## White KB (Aug 26, 2022)

@gsingh well, oh no I've been caught

Currently, I'm at 850 solves on 4x4 but I'm putting the thing on hold to practice Pyraminx. It looks like I'll get state record at my next competition, but only if I practice a ton at it before then.


----------



## White KB (Oct 6, 2022)

Aight, I haven't updated this in forever oof
Here's a lovely screenshot of my new first sub-5 pyraminx average! Yay!
Been on the grind on Pyra a lot more than big cubes recently and hope to get 500 solves before the day is out! Wish me luck!



EDIT: The next solve made it 0.05 seconds off SR!!! Yay!!!


----------

